# Identity unknown-multiple fish



## Flybyebluesi (Aug 16, 2021)

Can someone please identify these fish? I believe they were marketed as the wrong fish... I say that because they vary quiet a bit. Images attached. #4&8 are the same fish and sometimes it is almost a pink/white color. If at all feasible to sex these fish it would be amazing. I've read the _eggs_ on the small fin is indicative of males, but feel free to correct me. I know this is a potluck of cichlids, amazing they do get along very well. That being said they are very young. I have two other tanks to separate these into when I find out what they are so I don't have fish floating around lifeless. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Adz (Dec 25, 2021)

3 is a dragon blood


----------



## heidiwilliamsonconsu (12 mo ago)

Adz said:


> 3 is a dragon blood


Warning to all, LiveAquaria.com has FISH LICE! They destroyed my 10 yr old tank and killed all five of my giant goldfish (over 2 lbs) and the babies I bought from LiveAquaria. I had never seen fish lice before in over 20 years of fish keeping and thought the babies were showing ammonia burns despite no heightened ammonia level. I found out after I saw one on my giant goldfish and it MOVED. THEY KILLED MY GOLDFISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY LIED WHEN I TOLD THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY WOULD NOT EVEN HAVE THE COURTESY TO REFUND MY MOST RECENT ORDER LET ALONE RECOGNIZE MY GRIEF AT THE LOSS OF MY BEAUTIFUL FRIENDS. CRUEL, HATEFUL, IRRESPONSIBLE.


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Second: Maingano, Top: Kenyi, Third: Red Zebra, 5th: Kenyi, Sixth: OB Red zebra, I can't figure out what the grey one is probably a mut or Cobalt Blue.


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

I actually think you might also have a firemouth or a Convict cichlid too.


----------

